# How I got Malika...



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

My sister, who works for the City of Vacaville, called me one morning and said there was a kitten is the Corporation Yard. She said the kitten was limping, and she was going to catch it and bring it to me. She also said the kitten had 2 other siblings, but they had disappeared.

So my sister met me at the vet office and they took a look at her. She was only 5 weeks and was flea anemic(which got treated). The leg problem turned out to be a birth deformity. The poor kitten, who we named Rama, just had a stump instead of a full back leg. Anyway, Rama was adopted by a lady who works back in the kennel area at my other vet clinic.

My sister had also told me the mother of Rama was tame, but she didn't have enough room to bring her up as well. She ended up bringing the mom, Malika, up a few weeks later...and I was to take her to a no-kill shelter the next week. Unfortunately, I thought Malika may be pregnant, and the shelter wanted to abort the babies. 

I decided to go through the shelter I volunteer at...and foster Malika and her babies(if she really did have any). We took Malika to 2 different vets to have her belly looked at. One vet thought she wasn't pregnant, the other thought she was. So we figured just wait and see!

Well, we've had Malika for 3-4 weeks now, and her belly & nipples seem to be getting bigger and bigger. I will know for sure if she is pregnant within the next 2 weeks. I'll keep everyone posted!

Abhay


----------

